# 326-455 engine swap/ head bolts



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

Pulled 326 out of '66 Lemans convertible. Ready to install 455. When I put both engines side by side in the garage, I noticed that the 326 has 2 head bolts on the drivers' side between #1 and#3 cylinders, and between #5 and#7 cylinders which both had smaller studs on top of the bolts for my ground wire and for starter wire tube. The 455 has no studs on the head bolts. Can I: 1) take the bolts out of the 455 4x head one at a time and replace them with the 2 bolts from the 326 w/ 094 heads, or will that compromise the integrity of the new head gasket on the 455? And: 2) Does anyone know if these bolts are the same length on both engines? Need to know asap! THANKS


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*455 head bolt*

I guess the real crux of the question is: can I remove head bolts one at a time and replace them without compromising the head gasket?


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*warp the head*

Well I reccon there's no good answer, so I'll just do it, and the new head gasket be damned.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

you can run the ground cable to the block in any extra hole just sand paint away before you do and put a little dielectric grease on it, for the starter tube you can mount with bolt just be sure to torque it back to spec and you should be good.


----------

